

Droid Incredible saves browser screenshots to secret hiding place - evo_9
http://i.engadget.com/2010/06/17/droid-incredible-saves-browser-screenshots-to-secret-hiding-plac/

======
cesare
It's always better to do a hard reset before selling your Android phone
anyway.

Edit: Ops! Missed this part: _"... and even a full reset to factory settings
failed to eviscerate the indiscreet imagery."_

I believe that these screenshots are cached to appear as previews for
bookmarked sites. But a full reset should wipe everything. If this is not the
case, it could indeed be an issue.

~~~
masklinn
According to the comments the pictures are stored on the SD card.

* A factory reset has no reason to clean up the SD card

* You'll more than likely keep or wipe the SD card before sale

* Pictures on the SD card should be easy for users to find

Conclusion: non-story.

------
phreeza
Why is this called Droid Incredible? Shouldn't it be HTC Incredible? Seems to
be some kind of Engadget inside joke, but I find it misleading.

~~~
tehwayne
It's the "Droid Incredible by HTC", not to be confused with the "Motorola
Droid"

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I thought "Droid" was one of the US carriers brands. I'd guess they're
selling, and probably renaming, phones from various manufacturers to make them
seem more coherent.

~~~
kevingadd
Motorola makes a phone called the Droid. However, they don't own the name
Droid, Lucasfilm does (Motorola licensed it.)

If you look at pages for the Droid Incredible, you'll see they also licensed
the name: 'DROID is a trademark of Lucasfilm Ltd. and its related companies.
Used under license.'

My guess is that Motorola didn't get any sort of exclusivity from Lucasfilm,
so other companies are free to call their phones Droid as well if they pay
Lucasfilm for a license - and piggyback on Motorola's marketing spend.

~~~
phreeza
Wow thats confusing... Seems like a big blunder by Motorola to me, they must
be kicking themselves. Imagine HTC comes out with the Droid 2, heh.

~~~
detst
It's not confusing if you know that, in the US, the average person doesn't
think about buying a Motorola or HTC. They are buying their phone from
Verizon, so it's up to Verizon to market them. That's why Verizon licensed the
"Droid" TM.

HTC wouldn't be able to come out with a Droid 2 because that's Verizon's
decision. The Droid 2 is coming out later this year, made by Motorola because
that's the way Verizon wants it.

------
narag
Any idea why the phone does that?

Edit: OK, after re-reading it, it seems that it's "bookmarking gadget", I
guess its function is to show some preview of the bookmarked pages.

